
Simulating Futures in Extended Common Lisp (1988) [pdf] - enthd
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19880015808.pdf
======
e40
For those curious, Extended Common Lisp was renamed Allegro Common Lisp in the
early 90's. ExCL and ACL are the same thing.

